# C'Tan Census. How many have You got?



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

*C'Tan Models. I'll show you mine if you show me yours!*

I saw in a thread somewhere that the C'tan were being removed or edited from the necron history. I think its still a rumour at the moment, but, just in case, I thought I'd give the poor buggers a wee send off.

So to anybody that has either a finished or WIP C'Tan, lets post them all here in all their diverse (all two of them!) glory.

Edit - The new book has been released, so I thought I'd try to get this thread going again. Post pics of your C'Tan here and give us a brief description of the abilities you would buy for it and why.










Her's my humble offering - hope you all get in on the C'Tan Census!:drinks:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I own one. He looks crap. I'll get a picture up soon to show you just how crap he is.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

from the rumours i heard they might not be going completely i heard there either not going to be in the codex but might be used in apocalypse or there getting rid of them ones and forgeworld might make bigger ones for apocalypse. but it is only a rumour so im not sure how true this is.

but still that nightbringer looks amazing!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

baron_sathonyx said:


> from the rumours i heard they might not be going completely i heard there either not going to be in the codex but might be used in apocalypse or there getting rid of them ones and forgeworld might make bigger ones for apocalypse. but it is only a rumour so im not sure how true this is.
> 
> but still that nightbringer looks amazing!


As I mentioned it was one of many rumours, and as such we just dont know whats going to happen to them with any certainty yet. Lets hope they are still available in some form - nasty as they may have been.

The point of my thread is more of an homage to the model (hence the location of the thread). I'm just trying to get some like minded folks to post pics of their C'Tan, in all their various colours and conversions, simply because I think its a cracking model that we *might* never see again.

I'm glad you liked my Nightbringer. I painted him for my wife to be when she had a necron army. Sadly she gave up playing and gave her models to a good freind - I kept this one! Thanks for the praise. Its always welcome.

So if you, or anyone else has a C'Tan they want to show off, then please feel free to post here. Lets see how many are out there!:search:


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

i might pull mine out the ol' tomb i encased him in for a re-paint.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I think a good re-paint project will be good for people who want to give their C'tan a good send off. On the presumption they haven't painted it as stunningly as the OP already.

Anybody want to throw up some colour suggestions for me?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Silens said:


> I think a good re-paint project will be good for people who want to give their C'tan a good send off. On the presumption they haven't painted it as stunningly as the OP already.
> 
> Anybody want to throw up some colour suggestions for me?


Without knowing what colours are predominant in your army its difficult to say, but I went for a strong contrast between the flesh and the robes with a third almost primary colour (blade and base) to compliment them. There may be a tutorial on here somewhere with a colour wheel on it that can help with your choices of contrasting colours.

Mostly though go with what feels right for your army. If you dont have an army, then just have fun and go wild.:wild:

Thanks for the compliment too. Seems I can always count on your feedback - really appreciate that.:grin:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

My Nightbringer is currently taking a relaxing bath in high-strength nail varnish remover along side his retinue of Pariahs and a Herald of Slaanesh. I'll hopefully be able to base them within the next few hours. Last time I used this nail varnish remove it took 20 minutes to strip an entire model.

I've come up with an idea for his robes. He's going to go from black/dark brown and very quickly build up into large areas of bone/khaki colours. For the skin I might for a black effect with blue lines. I saw a picture with skin like that, looked very cool. I'll go see if I can find him on google...

Edit 

Whilst looking, I found this on google. Found it amusingly erotic.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds good silens. Cant wait to see him.

As for the other picture, well, all I can say is "Hmm".
Essence of nightbringer eh? Is that for women who have a thing about living metal?:rofl:

Anyone else got any C'tan pics?:victory:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I just spent the last few hours stripping him down along with the rest of those models. ;3 I COULD start painting him now, but I'm busy completing the Space Marine demo for the fourth time.

EDIT

I've been painting for four hours straight now and he's almost finished. Just need to add the finishing touches AND I still can't decide what colour to make his scythe. Also, the scythey bit of his scythe is sort of.. Missing. I'll need to either try and find it or kit bash something onto him. I'm pretty satisfied with his turn out right now, to be honest. He's A LOT better than my previous attempt which I did about 6 months ago. It was... Shite. I mean really utter shite. Excuse my french. I'll get some pictures up when possible; it's awkward to get good lighting in my house as we have no suitable lamps for the occasion.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, he's almost finished. I've still got to paint his scythe and the arm holding it needs touch-ups. I might add some to his face. The pics aren't great. ;3


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

You've got some great shading on him I have to say. It might be worth some lighter highlights for definition though. That little extra edge of light on muscles or robes really makes the folds and bumps stand out - its all about contrast between lower and higher layers whilst maintaining blend throughout.

As for your scythe end, any old curved blade should do the job, but I imagine some of the older Scything talons from a hormogaunt or lictor would be cool. Since your overall paint job uses cooler colours, you could try a base colour similar to the flesh tone but highlight up to a pale blue - that should make the edge stand out really well.

Thanks for sharing mate - let me know how your blade looks when its done!:victory:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I found the old blade.  I did try using an old plasticard blade I've got, but I decided to try NMM on it and because the plasticard wasn't modelled to an extend where there was a flat bit and a 'blade' bit (As in two flat parts, like on a powersword) it just looked like a bit of plastic with some gradient over it. I'm fairly satisfied with the outcome on the blade, but my white lines haven't come out all too smoothly. I've done the staff part of the scythe with dheneb stone, then multiple washes of Asurmen Blue with white lines in between each wash. I was going for a certain effect, but it didn't work so it's pretty much just a blue staff now. I'll add some Khaki Highlights around his robes like you suggested; I've done his base, too. It's not at all a 'great' base, but at least it's got a bit of character.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Firstly - apologies for the shameless revival of this thread. It seemed appropriate now the new book is out.

So C'Tan are just "shards" of the originals now, with a slightly lowered stat line and a respectable choice of options ( expensive as they may be ).

So, which options would you take and why - and remember folks, pics of your shards are encouraged!:grin:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the look of the Gaze of Death and the Assault 8 weapon.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't own one yet, but I was going to have a proxy from a third party company that looks like a giant metal werewolf, and I was going to give it that ability to steal wounds by gerating that aoe ability.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Gaze of death and writhing worldscape coupled with a Harbginer of Transmogrification.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm actually thinking of brewing up a third one for maximum clusterfuck. 

And here are the current two.










....Aaand I don't appear to have any photos of the Nightbringer. Rest assured, he is really blue. Got red eyes and black robes. 

As for the loadouts, I'm still not certain- they really strike me as versatile so I have yet to really come up with some good roles. BUT I know I want to stuff entropic strike and gaze of death into them for snarfing down vehicles and terminators by the truckload. 

I'll come up with more sinister ideas soon enough.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Gaze of death and writhing worldscape coupled with a Harbginer of Transmogrification.


A really nifty combo - I love the idea of Writhing Worldscape - the terrain I play over is quite full of various areas of difficult terrain already.



C'Tan Chimera said:


> I'm actually thinking of brewing up a third one for maximum clusterfuck.
> 
> I'll come up with more sinister ideas soon enough.


I'm loving the Deceiver mate - I've never seen one quite that shade before. Have some rep for the cool colour choice. 

I hope you said that last part whilst sitting behind a large desk, stroking a fluffy white cat and waiting for some shark food to arrive? :laugh:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

DecrepitDragon said:


> I'm loving the Deceiver mate - I've never seen one quite that shade before. Have some rep for the cool colour choice.
> 
> I hope you said that last part whilst sitting behind a large desk, stroking a fluffy white cat and waiting for some shark food to arrive? :laugh:


Heh, thanks! Ironically, I had painted him to look like he was a bunch of shards and pure energy- this was half a year before the talk of the C'tan shards came around. More fitting than ever!

And no cat, but does a dog count instead?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> And no cat, but does a dog count instead?


_No Mr Bond. I expect you to die!_

Sorry, taking the metaphor a bit far there. But if the dog works for you, go for it.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't think dogs count. I have yet to see any cinema villans with dogs, unless they are the bloodthirsty attack variety. On the other hand most of the vaccuous, retarded celebrity women spend their time stroking miniature dogs of some kind. Love the C-tan work in this thread. I like both the nightbringer and deciever models and these are well done.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> Love the C-tan work in this thread. I like both the nightbringer and deciever models and these are well done.


I cant speak for the Deciever, and I can only speak for one Nightbringer ( the black, gold and red one, first post ) but Thanks very much Shaantitus.

I see all over the forum, more and more opinions about the C'T Shards and their abilities - Has anybody else got a Shard they want to promote? If so get him posted up here and let us know why you like him!:grin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

So, while on the subject of C'tan... Suppose I was thinking of going for making a scratch-built third one (Three C'tan, for maximum clusterfuck)? I've been combing the GW catalog looking for suitable templates for a conversion, but I haven't had any luck.

So anyone willing to offer ideas?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

From the GW line I can only thing of a few conversion ready models, however feel free to use third party minitures as a conversin base.

Stuff like


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thats some really sweet looking options for C'Tan. I have to say that some WFB models would be ideal too - dangerous terrain ability? Use the old wood elf Orion model:-


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

@ Luke: I am digging those first three. That second one is from that...Uh, one game. Do not remember the same, merely that it was an RPG based in an anime style. Crap. Will investigate further.


But thanks for that! I need a break from feeding GW's pet leech anyway.


----------



## Feuermann (Nov 14, 2011)

Why nor an egyptian-like c'tan?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Tomb Kings in Space overload, maybe. I guess I'll just go mucking about until I find some of my own candidates.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Tomb Kings in Space overload, maybe. I guess I'll just go mucking about until I find some of my own candidates.


Best of luck with that then mate - let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I really like this one









The Tomb Kings Ushabti might work too?


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

My over-the-top C'tan conversion:










Masque of Death


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

That is both ridiculous and awesome. I welcome that on the table any day!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Some of the much smaller MacFarlane dragon models might work as a Void Dragon?


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> That is both ridiculous and awesome. I welcome that on the table any day!


I'm honored by your post :victory:


----------



## Day2Dan (Sep 30, 2011)

Four pages and about that many pictures of painted C'Tan. More people need to post pics!

Mine should be arriving Thursday, and I've got a nifty plan for them I think (getting one of both because they look too fun to paint...). I'll post pics as soon as I'm done!

I need to get my whole army up sometime too, probably once I've finished a lord or two and the rest of the immortals so it looks like a respectable army.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Silens said:


> I really like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. This is a fantastic model for the nightbringer.


----------

